# DATA COLLECTION: Top 5 Major Issues with 921 L219/218.



## Allen Noland (Apr 23, 2002)

Please submit your Top 5 issues with your 921 running L219/218 . Please consider your issues carefully. These items should be really unacceptable and virtually unlivable-with type issues. 

We have other threads collecting OTA guide data issues so please don't consider that as an issue here.

Please submit no more than 5.
Discussion will not be permitted in this thread.


----------



## langlin (Apr 8, 2005)

Running L218HEED

1. Display goes to and sticks in wide scan, when this happens other functions stop working too and hard reboot corrects.

2. Switching from SD to HD freezes 921, have to hard boot.

3. Lost video on Auxiliary input, audio in OK, Video flashes on when you first go to it then goes off. It also flashes on as you leave the aux input. Turning the 921 off and on restores the video.

Edited again by Leon


----------



## ebaltz (Nov 23, 2004)

1. Stuck stretch mode
2. No complete shutdown
3. No HD PIP
4. Problem with small preview window on some screens (only upper right corner of full screen shows.
5. topbanner unknown 077 thing.


----------



## mwgiii (Jul 19, 2002)

1) When paused, 1st time using frame advance, video jumps ahead
2) Watching recorded show, video & sound freezes for a couple of seconds.
3) Stuck aspect ratio
4) Spin down hard drive and turn off fan.
5) Preview window sometimes doesn't work.


----------



## pwherr (Jul 14, 2004)

1-If in hd mode for more than a couple of hours the remote stops working and I have to reboot.Does not happen in sd mode
2-Still no guide info on FOX 21 KXRM Colorado Springs on OTA guide.I have local sub.
3-Number 1
4-Number 1
5-Number 1
No other problems at all.


----------



## jergenf (Mar 31, 2005)

1) *Stretch bug* (first spotted in L211)
2) *Slow response * from remote (since L212)
3) *Overscan* worse (since L215)
4) *Horizontal line * or video artifacts on *top most center of screen * with some channels (L215)
5) New L215 feature where *warning* appears *when attempting to change channel * while time delayed *does not always work*.


----------



## gboot (Oct 11, 2004)

1. Stuck aspect ratio
2. Stuck aspect ratio
3. Stuck aspect ratio
4. Stuck aspect ratio

5. Commands slow to respond


----------



## lpickup (Jul 12, 2005)

1) Timers fire on wrong day (one day early)

2) After hitting STOP while watching protected recorded event, can't move off "Resume" using up/down arrow--have to hit Cancel and back out of that screen.

3) Unit does not auto-reboot at night, meaning to get new SW to install I have to physically go to my unit and reset it/power-cord reboot (my unit is located in a somewhat inaccessible equipment rack in the basement). Would not normally concern me except we've had like 4 new releases in about 2 weeks!

4) 3-4 second audio dropout/video pixelation (maybe an artifact of viewing programs recorded at earlier versions of SW?)

5) Response time (to remote) seems slower--navigating through guide or search results used to be just about immediate. Now there is perceivable delay or jumpiness.

Thanks,

...Lance


----------



## hoehemi1 (Aug 5, 2005)

Hi, here are my 2 cents

*1.) stuck aspect ratio
2.) Switching from HD to SD mode freezes 921 (only Hard Reset helps)
3.) loosing sound for a couple of seconds during DVR playback as well as video jittering*
4.) no way to change 1 min pre and 3 min post recording defaults (gets real nasty when you use 'PG locks' cause you have to enter your password twice)

None of them are unlivable-with but unaccetable considering my 599.- USD investment

Regards

Michael


----------



## lujan (Feb 10, 2004)

mwgiii said:


> 1) When paused, 1st time using frame advance, video jumps ahead
> 2) Watching recorded show, video & sound freezes for a couple of seconds.
> 3) Stuck aspect ratio
> 4) Spin down hard drive and turn off fan.
> 5) Preview window sometimes doesn't work.


Please don't post "Spin down hard drive and turn off fan" or "No complete shutdown". They have already told us that this will never change because of the operating system that the 921 uses.

1) Stuck aspect ratio (doesn't happen consistently, but is a pain when it does).
2) Slow remote response
3) Incorrect DVR guide information (see this thread - http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=44701)
4) Can't retrieve guide information past 99 hours (see this thread - http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=44702)
5) Timers recording a day early (haven't seen this one, but if it happened to me I would be p***ed off


----------



## tnsprin (Mar 16, 2003)

1--and by far the most important, stuck aspect ratio.
2--which causes remote to also stop responding.
3--some hesitation of CC with 720p

much less important
4--search shows an extra hilighted yellow box.
5--ota guide info missing on some channels even when local carried by DISH(and subscribed to locals). In NY WWOR is missing guide.

at time I posted at l218.


----------



## klaatu (Dec 7, 2004)

1a- FF 4x Jittery new problem,
b- 3-5 second audio loss, video pixelizes for a couple seconds,
c- Frame Advance forward now goes 4 frames or so, new problem,
d- Timers fire 24 hours ahead - seems to only happen on Sunday night and only with M-F timers,

2 - No Sub-channel EPG on OTA, I use TitanTV.com , why can't E* !

3 - ERROR 312, Acts like only 1 tuner. Cannot view prerecorded event or change channel (OTA or SAT) when I start a timer, reboot no longer fixes it, when it happens. (FYI Has happended 3x on L219).

4 - OTA loses a station everyday, randomly. Yesterday it was 11-1, today its 16-1. (I have 2 OTA HD Tuners, the other one gets a strong signal on all stations when this happens. Cannot resolve the problem.

5 - The concept that I have to go through menus to turn CC on/off. My TV (HDTV) has enough logic, so that when I mute it, it turns CC on (configurable). If a simple TV can figure out how to do this, why can't the 921 Software.


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

1 - Nightly reboot. From a programmers point.. Totally unacceptable for consumer product. Fix this one and you have a good chance of getting read of a lot of the strange "never seen that happen" reports.
2 - Locked Video Aspect. It has improved but still there.
3 - Slow remote response occassionally. I think this is more due to deadlock on resource contention with the box rather than a remote issue. 
4 - Record management (Yes General in description but covers a gamet of edge conditions not handle properly). A like this should be get this right 99% of the time. This includes zero time shows and shows that don't want to stop etc.
5 - Guide data without subbing to Locals (Not a bug, but a Business decision that I feel needs rethinking)


----------



## bbomar (Oct 18, 2004)

*1.) Stuck stretch mode* 
*2.) Blank recordings that cause a hard drive wipe when played*
*3.) Non-responsive format and sd/hd remote buttons (related to #1 above)*


----------



## invaliduser88 (Apr 23, 2002)

1. Video and audio drops
2. Remote function loss after a while, have to reboot.
3. Having to pay for OTA guide.
4. Timers not firing.


----------



## DonLandis (Dec 17, 2003)

Allen Noland has asked me to fill in these first two that were previously self censored due to his rules of the thread. I am complying with his request:

1. OTA Guide data using PSIP EIT as requested by the FCC effective Feb 1, 2005. I have stated what I desire in other threads and that is- I would like to see the PSIP EIT be the default standard for all OTA channels received and have it populate the guide grid in the same manner that the sat channels do with all features such as click on and schedule record program. The optional paid guide data would be to subscribe to the LIL Locals as it is intended to be now by DishNetwork marketing policy. This option could be set in the menus and be active once a subscriber chooses to add it to his package, currently priced at $5.99 per month. ut the guide would still have PSIP data, what ever the local station is providing as the default. 
2. Name Based Recording as it was promised to be implemented near the end of 2004. Last December when it didn't happen as promised, we were told by this forum Administrators it was not going to happen. In defense, several of the forum administrators have taken to defend the position as stating we should not consider what we are told by people like Charlie Ergan as factual. This is an unacceptable way to do business. Fix this "issue" by adding NBR.
3. Stuck aspect ratio
4. DVR recorded programs list has program title of the 1st PAD time in the list, then a sub list displays the intended programin the center of a 3 item list where the 1st PAD title as #1, intended program as #2 and post PAD time as #3.
This bug randomly appears on timer set recordings and no apparent pattern to what triggers it has been found. It began to appear in L213.

Note: Allen Noland has asked me to fill in my previously *censored* bugs a.k.a. "issues" #1 and #2. As I stated previously, these "issues" are the ones that annoyed me the most with the 921 and they seem to be more policy related than Eldon's technical capability. Just so there is no confusion, I chose to "censor" myself in that list because of the way Allen stated the rules of this thread. But I did list in the priority what was an issue that most annoys me and I did state that these two issues, caused me to put my money where my mouth is and cancel my AEP subscription with Dish Network. And, since DishNetwork may not have read my other posts on the subject, I will say that I took my primary subscription budget to DirecTV with an HDTIVO that does offer Items 1 and 2 for no additional DVR charges. OTA guide data with subchannels and Name Based Recording.


----------



## David_Levin (Apr 22, 2002)

1) we need to complete hard drive wipe fix

2) Missed Timers

3) Stuck aspect ratio


----------



## Michael P (Oct 27, 2004)

1. HD crash/repair: Twice in 215 and 3 times in 218 I lost everything (Preferences, locks and OTA scans) but my recordings (I guess that is the most important thing). I'm getting my second warrenty replacement sent out today.

2. "No Information Available" vs "Local Programming" for OTA channels (non LIL subscriber). On only those channels that had guide data available show up as "no information available". So what, you say? When a recording is made on one of the "no information available" channels the listing in the DVR recordings guide shows up as "PTV 261 NR/AO" insted of " WXXX local programming". The NR/AO rating sometimes requires a password inorder to view the recording.

3. Stuck aspect ration in SD mode (occasional problem)

4. EPG showing incorrect channel number on OTA. If I cannot get a lock on an OTA channel number sometines switching ot another OTA channel dispalys the previous channel in the banner (in other words I'm seeing NBC but the call letters & channels listed in the banner are for the CBS channel which failed to lock) <network names used for example only>

5. CENSORED See my sig - it says it all.

Are these "unlivable"? Seperately no, but collectivly yes. I'm about ready to give up on the 921 and DVR's all together. The concept of DVR's is a good one, however so far none are "ready for prime time" IMHO.


----------



## socceteer (Apr 22, 2005)

1) HD PIP
2) Remote control problems
3) This may be an enhancement more than a bog, but recording should be base on the title not the time, just like most other DVRs


----------



## JD Robinson (Nov 13, 2004)

1) Weekly timers fire on wrong day then not at all. This has seriously tainted what HAD been a pretty good relationship I had with the 921.

2) Attempting to start playback of recorded item causes 15-90 second unresponsive period.

Believe it or not, these are my only two issues with the 921. #1 is really close to driving me away from E* for good, however.


----------



## Jim Parker (Aug 12, 2003)

1. 3 second Video and audio drops
2. Overscan.
3. M-F timers firing Sun-Thurs.
4. HD PIP does not show the entire image
5. Frame advance jumps several frames.


----------



## kzosat (Aug 22, 2004)

I have one common issue and one none of the others have:

1. I am missing all locals guide data, whether they are OTA or DISH locals.
2. Timers firing day early.

Both started with 218 and I now have 219 and still have no guide data. Time will tell if the timers are fixed with 219.


----------



## igleaner (Aug 22, 2002)

1. Overscan is unacceptable
2. Intermittent unresponsive remote
3. Need discrete HD/SD codes. The HD/SD PG UP/PG DOWN used to work but now doesn't. Very long macros are required to complete this simple function but with the sometimes unresponsive remote issue, the macros don't usually work.


----------



## dishbacker (Jun 15, 2004)

1. stretched mode
2. overscan
3. timers firing on wrong days (gotta get this worked out before network shows kick back into gear)
4. please, please do something to make the pause/ffd/rwd status bar at the bottom of the screen follow the menu transparentcy settings. During football season (nfl and college) its nice to be able ffwd/rwd thru the ticker at the bottom at 4x speed, but can't do it with the 921 since you can read the ticker. Being able to move that status bar somewhere else could do it too, but I would guess it would be easy to have it just be transparent like the menu is.
5. occational non-responsive DVR event pages.


----------



## bpauld (May 8, 2004)

1. Stretch mode problem
2. Audio drop outs
3. HD PIP


----------



## ebaltz (Nov 23, 2004)

1. Stuck aspect ratio
2. When paused, 1st time using frame advance, video jumps ahead, sometimes stop working at all.
3. HD PIP


----------



## SummitAdvantageRetailer (Feb 20, 2005)

I'm guessing this is bug reports and not desired features missing in 219.

Top 5 bugs for 219

1. Stuck Aspect Ratio bug
2. Black Screen of Death (BSOD) with sound (sometimes requiring a soft reboot, happens even with reboot done earlier in that same day)
3. Unresponsive to remote commands - I'd click Play on a DVR event, it won't play. But if I turn the receiver off, it plays on the next power on or after 20 - 30 seconds. 
4. When playing back a DVR program, navigating the DVR menu is VERY SLOW. Sometimes program guide is also very slow while playing back a DVR program.
5. After deleting a DVR event, the live programming goes from preview pane to whole screen instead of just in the preview pane.

[EDIT]:

No. 4 bug above started happening recently so I moved this prev. no. 4 bug to no. 6. The top 5 bugs above are VERY ANNOYING and happens even with a reboot.

6. Missing guide info for locals on the wings


----------



## Skates (Apr 15, 2004)

1 - Overscan.

2 - After deleting a program in the DVR menu, the preview pane shows only the top right corner of a full screen.

Re #2, we've been complaining about this since the beginning of time. It's unconscienable that it hasn't been repaired by now.


----------



## Damiang (Jul 21, 2005)

I have noticed since 2.18 that 4:3 material and commercials during HD broadcasts in 1080i mode are not centered to the screen anymore. Everything seems shifted almost 1.5 inches to the right. Perhaps this is related to the overscan issue. Everything seems a little larger and wider than usual in Full mode compared to pre-2.18. OTA Guide data still missing since 2.12- but what else is new. :nono2:


----------



## boylehome (Jul 16, 2004)

1. Bullet proofing the protection of DVR data from the ZSR or any other bug.

2. Identifying the bugs that causes the stuck in stretch mode thereby eliminating them so the format aspects always work correctly.

3. Find and eliminate the bugs that cause abnormal functions of the 921 which occur when the auto reboots fail. make it so the weekly or daily or M-F Auto Tune doesn't interfer with the daily auto reboot.

4. Create a process (like the model 721) where EPG data information is forced or automatically downloaded, when for what ever reason, all the data dissappears from the EPG.

5. Fix once and for all the timers to include the: Creation processes that seem to fail when they are EPG created or programed manually; Put an application process in the timers so the program name/title can be added/changed/modified when the EPG gives you the nice selection of, "No Information Available" or for when the particular time frame has the wrong name; Make it so the timers are flexable and automatically fit the EPG data block where the red dots are found.

Since L185 I have seen lots of improvements, regretably with new or continued problems. Now, looking toward the future, create a MPEG-4 DVR with all the bells and whistles, then swap out the buggy 921 so we can feel secure and have confidence in the new model.


----------



## MNipper (Jan 20, 2004)

1. Premature (by 1 day) timing firing, for weekly timers. (As a non-OTA user, and hence, without the OTA problems others are seeing, the inability of this box to actually record what you ask it to, whether it be this problem, or any others mentioned in this thread, has got to be one of of the key priorities. If the box doesn't record what you want to watch, it's pretty much useless as a DVR.)

2. Stuck Aspect Ratio problem. Annoying as h*ll, but at least it can usually be resolved with a reboot.

For me, everything else falls "way off" behind these issues.


----------



## 921tiger (Feb 13, 2005)

1. Some remote functions (e.g. Menu, DVR) stop working while other functions (Guide, Info) still work. This coincided with the program information being displayed (e.g. with the Info key) going stale and not coinciding with the program guide.

2. HD/SD function stops working on remote and front panel

3. Commands via remote, esp DVR "Erase" and "Resume" functions, respond very sluggishly, requring 30 seconds or so to respond. 921 locks up in the meantime.

All of these require a full power-off reboot to recover from.

4. Request menu-selected graceful full reboot to avoid full power-off reset, which is likely very risky and stressful on the hard drive.

5. Have had a DVR playback with audio and no (blank, black) video. Stopped and restarted playback, and it was okay.


----------



## welchwarlock (Jan 5, 2005)

1) Fix the HD/SD direct access using PgUp/PgDn as stated in the manual.
2) Elimnate hiccups in recordings (3 second pause)
3) Fix misc bugs in code that causes much of the other anomalous behaivor and require the unit to be re-booted nightly.
4) Fix the problem where it looses all recordings (Happened to me on 8/27/2005)


----------



## kckucera (Aug 1, 2005)

1. Goes into Stretch Mode without reason (must hard reboot)
2. SD/HD toggle locks out HDMI output will not sync with projector, must hard reboot 
3. Audio Video Dropout in PVR
4. No PIP HD or OTA
5. Timer Does not always fire.


----------



## Jason Kragt (Dec 20, 2002)

1. Stuck aspect ratio. Numerous times I have watched a program and could not get the 921 to change to the correct aspect ratio. It would take a reboot to fix the problem. Since a reboot takes longer than a set of commercials, this is not a realistic workaround.

2. Overscan. I like a little overscan, and in L211 and before it seemed okay, but now there is so much overscan that I cannot see the first digit of a channel number in the guide. Dish can blame it on my TV, and they would probably be partially right, but I know from previous versions of the software that they can do better.

3. Stability. Everyone seems to be able to report some set of sequences that causes some type of lockup. I've seen my share too. I'm lumping them all together in one request--stability. Perhaps there will always be a chance of lockup in certain advanced operations, but the way the 921 is today, even simple operations can and do result in lockups.

4. Reliable recording. When I set a timer and there are no conflicts, then I expect a recording in my DVR list as soon as it is done--as simple as that. I'm tired trying to debug why a timer didn't fire or what set of keystrokes I created it with or whether the receiver was in standby or not. I want to "set it and forget it." The 921 is nowhere near this level of reliability today. We apparently have eliminated the "zero second recordings," but a "missed recordings" or "timers not firing" problem has taken its place.

5. Program guide data for OTA channels. Yes, I realize that Allen stated that we shouldn't include this one in our list, but hey, it's too important to leave out. I subscribe to locals. The local guide data exists in the 8000-numbered channels. They just can't get the guide data to map to WZZM-DT 13.1. 

While I'm at it, I want to include one enhancement that I think is pure folly until Dish fixes the problems above--Dish Home. Don't want it. Don't need it. Sure, feel free to add it after you have fixed the above problems. It's a cool feature. But I think it is criminal for programmers to be working on Dish Home when much more severe problems exist.


----------



## rkh (Mar 18, 2005)

1. Somehow get rid of need for nightly reboot. My set is on many nights and doesn't get rebooted regularily, which leads to strange things happening. A reboot usually fixes, just a pain.

2. Getting 1-3 sec audio drop-outs during playback of recordings with L219.


----------



## richardlazar (Dec 19, 2004)

1: Sound drop outs
2: sometimes sound drop out combined with frozen picture 
these happen on both OTA but more often on sat channels.
3: zero second recordings. This had disappeared but I have had two with 219


----------



## Big D (Aug 19, 2002)

1. Rare occurrence of a 64 minute recording (example) that indicates it is something like 1587 minutes when paused. When this occurs, you can watch the recording straight through, however if you hit skip after say 10 minutes, the recording will start over from the beginning. This one has been with us for over a year if not from day one.

2. The PIP in the PVR menu not being full screen like it is in the Guide menu.

3. Hard drive and fan not spinning down when not needed or the 921 is off.

4. Menu choices not sticking once selected, example is when you sort the PVR menu on name the next time you access the menu it reverts back to date. All menu choices the consumer makes should be stick.

5. Playback dropouts.


----------



## AVJohnnie (Jul 27, 2004)

1. Fix the BSOD issue that resurfaced with L218 (and persists in L219.)

2. Fix the Recording Overrun & other Screwy Timer Bug issues.

3. Fix the Stuck Aspect & SD/HD Lockup issues.

4. Fix the Over-Scan issue (let us adjust it like you do the image position.)

5. Just fix the thing! (Having to force a reboot every couple of days is getting really old…)


----------



## Steve_53 (Jul 6, 2005)

1. Stuck aspect ratio.

2. Overscan.

3. OTA Guide Data for digital channels -2, -3 etc. (I get -1 info for my LIL's only)

4. Hard drive & fan spin down.


----------



## zybrfx (Apr 29, 2004)

1. losing channels from the guide (about every 4 weeks)
2. timers not firing when scheduled (started with 218 and worse with 219)
3. timers firing on the wrong day *(started with 219) 
4. DVR menu locks up while recording (started with 218, 219 its now intermittent)
5. No hard drive or fan spin down ( come on man, it linux based, these are functions of the kernal)

2 and 3 are killing me I almost destroyed my 921 tonight when I got home and found that my show did not record.. 

Zyb


----------



## DalePuckett (Feb 16, 2004)

1. Continually sticking on STRETCH mode when viewing 4 x 3, SD signals.
2. Shrinking 16 x 9 HD screen to 4 x 3 size. Shrinks 4x3 picture to about 2/3 of the screen.
3. Have Mon-Fri timer set to record Young and the Restless from local CBS OTA. Today it didn't fire. The list of events still showed 8/24 (already past) instead of 8/25 for the next show. Removed station, removed event, rebooted and recreated Mon-Fri timer. It damn well better work tomorrow and every day thereafter.
4. Needs newer generation chip for OTA reception. Reception now is marginal on a few channels and they're the same direction and same distance away as the stations that are coming in at 125.


----------



## conner65 (Jan 26, 2004)

Since 219 has released my 921 has been missing 1 or two timers a week. Very irritating.


----------



## RVRambler (Dec 5, 2004)

The major:
1. My major irritation of L218/9 is the audio gaps/video freezing!


----------



## 21stCentMan (Oct 5, 2004)

1. I can no longer see any stations at all.
2. I can no longer see any stations at all.
3. I can no longer see any stations at all.
4. I can no longer see any stations at all.
5. I can no longer see any stations at all.

I originally had the same problem as everyone else where the guide was showing some channels as unavailable (red in the guide). I call Dish, they had me do some of the usual stuff, but now my system won't work at all. I can't get any live show whatsoever. Check switch fails to correctly find the right signals, and every time i run it, it comes up different. Dish was completely unhelpful last night and said they would have someone call me within 24 hours. I told them they had until 5PM tonight to fix it or I become a comcast customer, i am sick and tired of these problems with the 921. I am a software engineer, and if I ever released software this buggy, i'd be out of a job by the end of the day. To do it twice in one summer is unthinkable, and beyond my comprehension.

Mark


----------



## Tomos (Jan 16, 2005)

1- Hard disk failure

Shortly before this every bug listed showed up then -------- lights out.


----------



## paulrus (Sep 1, 2004)

1. Freezing picture & sound dropout is worse than ever before.

2. Everything DonLandis wrote


----------



## Sharper (Jan 3, 2005)

1. Extremely slow responsiveness, sometimes within minutes after a reboot. It can take 20-30 seconds to just change channels using the guide. It delays removing the channel guide from the screen, then sits on the old channel for a while, until it finally makes the switch. This is a new twist for me, as previously it seemed to just have major delays when trying to use the dvr menu.

2. Stuck stretch mode and associated remote control key failures.

3. General stability. Have the developers ever used some of the widely available software out there to check code for memory leaks and looping situations? Is there a way for customers to run something like top on the machine when it's acting strange so that we can report exactly what is doing what?

L219 HECD-N


----------



## SimpleSimon (Jan 15, 2004)

Sharper: Your first complaint might be due to signal strength problems - check it by going to the point dish menu and verifying that transponders 11 & 12 on both 110 & 119 are decent - at a bare minimum, 80.


----------



## Larry Caldwell (Apr 4, 2005)

1. Aspect ration sticks in stretch mode when switching from HD to SD programming

2. Audio dropouts and some pixellation when watching SD recordings.

3. Not all screen display modes available at all times - why is "normal" sometimes not an option? Why is gray bar mode not available at all times? Why do some programs default to "stretch" mode? Getting a true aspect ratio is an exercise in frustration on many programs. Either the picture is too narrow or too wide. 

For instance, last night I was watching "Angel" on TNTHD. To get a true aspect ratio I had to switch to the SD outputs, set side gray bar mode on the 921, and set my projector to stretch mode. I could not find a way to display the program correctly using the HD outputs.


----------



## NukeBug (Nov 26, 2004)

lpickup said:


> 1) Timers fire on wrong day (one day early)
> 
> 2) After hitting STOP while watching protected recorded event, can't move off "Resume" using up/down arrow--have to hit Cancel and back out of that screen.
> 
> ...


I have these exact problems, except the drop out still occurs on newer recordings,.


----------



## gregmisc (Jan 10, 2005)

1. Freezing picture & sound dropout is worse than ever before.

2. Stuck aspect ratio. Since a reboot takes longer than a set of commercials, this is not a realistic workaround.

3. Missed Timers.

4. If in HD mode for more than a couple of hours the remote stops working and I have to reboot.

5. When I pause to write down a phone number or web site shown on the news ticker it is covered up by the pause/ffd/rwd status bar. Found this problem when Katrina hit and relief/help info is shown on the ticker only.


----------



## Bradtothebone (Aug 11, 2003)

Here is a new one for me (with 219):

Complete freezeups of picture and sound during DVR playback. This occurs somewhat at random, but usually during long (longer than 1 hr) recordings, and usually near the end of the program.

Usually, but not always, you can fix the problem by hitting "jump back" twice and then "jump ahead" once - in that exact sequence. (Credit to my wife for figuring that out!)

I'm no longer seeing any aspect ratio problems, and the timers are all working, AFAIK.
(Edit 9/9/05: I had my first stuck aspect ratio since L219 last night - I knew it was too good to be true!)

Brad

L219-HECD-N
120B
F052


----------



## Geoff Goodfellow (Sep 9, 2004)

1. Freezing picture, pixelation and audio dropouts.
2. Overscan.
3. The preview window in the DVR menu only shows the top right hand corner of the picture after deleting a recorded program.
4. Name Based Recording (as it was promised to be implemented near the end of 2004).
5. Hard drive & fan spin down.


----------



## iaw4 (Apr 15, 2005)

[1] name based recording ---- is there any hope to get this? my tivo had it for 5 years. much better than the 921.
[2] aspect ratio screwups (requiring unplug) --- has become less frequent recently. (if this is because of a nightly reboot, I don't mind it. it may be ugly, but it made the problem better. actually, a soft reboot would be nice, too.

/iaw


----------



## henderson (Jul 6, 2004)

I am chiming in on NBR too. I have an older TIVO with NBR - it is such a great feature. If Dish does not add this, or offer one hell of a good deal on an upgrade in the future I will be checking other options.


----------



## WildBill (Dec 8, 2004)

1. Aspect ratio problems (stuck in stretch, HD-squeeze, freeze-ups)
2. frequent pixilation and audio dropouts
3. timers firing on wrong day or mis-firing
4. freeze-ups at start of DVR playback
5. Updates that break more than they fix!

I thought I was immune to most of these problems until the last few "updates", now I'm in same leaky boat that others have been complaining about and I'm tired of bailing.


----------



## Bradtothebone (Aug 11, 2003)

WildBill said:


> 1. Aspect ratio problems (stuck in stretch, HD-squeeze, freeze-ups)
> 2. frequent pixilation and audio dropouts
> 3. timers firing on wrong day or mis-firing
> 4. freeze-ups at start of DVR playback
> ...


I agree with all of this. I would change #4 to read "Freeze-ups at start of _or during _DVR playback. BTW, the work-around for this is 2 skip-backs and 1 skip-forward. This will usually get you going again. You have to be patient and wait a couple of seconds for this to work, though. Ahh....the joys of 921 ownership!

Brad


----------



## FarNorth (Nov 27, 2003)

1. Stuck aspect ratios.
2. M-F timers (Dave, Kimmel) that also fire on Sunday night. Time zone issue?
3. Still have occasional non-fire timers. 1 out of 25 or so.
4. Remote gets very slow to operate, needs hard reboot to reset.
5. Audio dropouts of 3-4 seconds on both HD and SD channels.


----------



## ebaltz (Nov 23, 2004)

1. Stuck aspect ratio
2. Stuck aspect ratio
3. Stuck aspect ratio
4. Stuck aspect ratio
5. (See item #1)


----------



## paulcdavis (Jan 22, 2004)

1. Aspect ratio problems (stuck in stretch, etc requiring re-boot)
2. Stuck in SD or HD mode (requires re-boot) (maybe realted to #1)
3. Frequent audio drop-outs
4. Missed timers
5. Freeze-up at start of playback


----------



## conner65 (Jan 26, 2004)

1. Timers not firing or firing on the wrong day. (I have rebuilt my database twice.)
2. Functions freezing. (ex. guide not working w/o a reboot.)
3. Slow response on functions (ex. Not going to selected program, for up to a minute, when selected from recorded shows.)


----------



## Onawa (Dec 3, 2004)

1. Timers firing early, not at all, for partial time or 1500 minutes but only playing for about 10 minutes then looping.
2. SLLLLOOOOOWWWWWW
3. Aspect Ratio
4. Rebooting not happening
5. Manually rebooting either causes problems or doesn't fix them


----------



## Allen Noland (Apr 23, 2002)

Closing. Hopefully we'll see a release soon with some of these fixes in it. 

Thanks for your posts.


----------

